# Keldeo vs Vipera Magnifica



## Eifie (Jul 26, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Vipera Magnifica*[/size]




Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs. edit: also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.
*Arena Description:* Outside the Nacrene City Gym, which doubles as a museum and library; entering it during the battle is forbidden. Many Nacrene citizens and some of the gym trainers, Pokemon in tow, have gathered to watch the match. The arena itself is fairly simple: the city's main road and some side streets made of brick continue onto a breathtaking view of a lot of trees. To the direct west of the building is Cafe Warehouse, with its Wednesday specials and avant-garde musicians, while the Nacrene Pokemon Center and several studio/warehouses are located just south of the battle.

*Additional Rules:* This battle features "Battle Lenorena" rules, inspired by the Battle Korrina rules of the Kalosian tournament's third round. As such, this battle features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

In the spirit of the Kalos tournament, several score-increasing bonuses, called Nasteries (Nacrene Masteries), can be acquired based on each Pokemon's battle performance. If a Pokemon fulfills a Nastery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie. The Nasteries that the Battle Lenorena uses aren't quite those of the Kalos tournament, though, as they opt to "embrace the city's trendy, hip atmosphere" with "alternative bonus criteria," detailed below. In addition, rather than having the trainers choose, three set Nasteries will apply for each bout.

Bout one will apply the following Nasteries:
*Moving Master*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring lots of movement.
*Mentalist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that were either in the special category or affected a Special stat (Flatter or Fake Tears, for example).
*Skillet Striker*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most Fire and Water moves.

Bout two will apply the following Nasteries:
*Efficiency Expeller*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most energy in the bout. Restored energy doesn't count.
*Setpiece Specialist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring natural resources. Moves whose flavor interpretations could vary with regard to this, like Substitute, don't count. During this bout, grass, rocks, sand, and any other necessary materials will magically sprout from the air for use, and the battlers will have access to enough of Cafe Warehouse's Soda Pop to use moves requiring water.
*Plagiarism Pawner*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that call other moves (Sleep Talk, Copycat, Metronome, Nature Power, etc.)

Bout three will apply the following Nasteries:
*Daredevil's Advocate*: Awarded to the Pokemon who had the most stat drops at the end of this bout, measured like Set-Up Specialist (-6 Attack and +2 Defense gives a total of -4, etc. Any sum above 0 counts as 0, so +2 Attack and -1 Defense would tie with +6 Attack.)
*Own Worst Frenemy*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the fewest healing moves, including Chill and indirect healing.
*Obstinate Hors d'Oeuvres*: Awarded to the Pokemon who did the least damage to their opponent in the first round of this bout.


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Super Smile Tommy* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Lucky Egg
 *Minky Box Princess Angie* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé!* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* the genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Amyparadise Murphy* the female Litleo <Rivalry> @ Lucky Egg
 *Luke Atmey* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Rey Ricochet* the male Hawlucha <Limber> @ Muscle Band
 *Taylor* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Kangaskhangfroidish* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Zipper* the female Mawile <Hyper Cutter> @ Expert Belt


*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Flying Gem
 *Kamohoalii* the male Carvanha <Rough Skin> @ Life Orb
 *Melia* the female Glaceon <Snow Cloak> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *a fucking whale* the female Wailord <Oblivious> @ Shell Bell
 *Calcifer* the male Litwick <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Faraday* the male Eelektross <Levitate> @ Magnet
 *Psycho Mantis* the male Scyther <Technician> @ Metal Coat

*some clarifications, plz*

 For Moving Master, is it unique moves or just moves total?
 see above, for Mentalist
 see above the above, for Skillet Striker
 see above the above the above, for Setpiece Specialist
 see above the above the above the above, for Plagiarism Prawner
 blah blah blah, for Own Worst Frenemy
 pls to consider my suggestion for Daredevil's Advocate :D

*Nommand Norder (Nacrene Command Nacrene Order)*

 Vipera Magnifica sends out
 Keldeo sends out and posts nommands
 Vipera Magnifica posts nommands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay Kamohoalii, let's give this our best shot.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 28, 2015)

When I made the challenge I was thinking unique moves, but if VM wants to do total moves I'm fine with that. And for stuff like Mentalist and Own Worst Frenemy, moves that could qualify only count if the effect actually happened, so if you used, idk, Venom Drench on a non-poisoned Pokemon or Recover while Heal Blocked, it wouldn't count. I'm fine with the Daredevil's Advocate suggestion (you mean that, like, -6 Attack would score higher than -5 Defense and -2 Speed, right? Also, this got really long, but my next one will definitely be shorter, if it's any consolation...)

Anyway, commands! I'll go with *Super Smile Tommy* for this one! Let's start by putting away a *20% Stockpile* in case we need it later, but if you're Taunted trap Kamohoalii in an *Infestation* instead. Next action, go for Infestation if you used Stockpile last action or he has clones, or *Earth Power* if you didn't or he has a Substitute up. If he has both a Substitute and clones, use Earth Power. If he's trapped when you would Earth Power, get the swarm to open up a little at the bottom right before you attack so it doesn't obstruct the move, but if you think that would free Kamohoalii or let him pull shenanigans, don't do it. On the last action, he should be trapped and relatively easy to hit, so nail him with a *Dynamic Punch* - when you close in, try to make the swarm lessen a little around the place you're going to hit so they don't block the impact, but if that would lead to shenanigans don't do it. Try to punch him on the side or fin, too, so he doesn't have the chance to blast or bite you while you're there. But if he has clones or is Protecting, Detecting, or otherwise unhittable on that action, besides Substitute, use *Amnesia* instead - Dynamic Punch instead of Amnesia if you're Taunted and he's hittable, though.

For all three actions, if he uses one of Agility, Ancient Power, Assurance, Attract, one-action Bounce or the landing action of Bounce, Confide, Crunch, Destiny Bond, Double-Edge, Endure, Facade, Focus Energy, Frustration, non-Grass type Hidden Power, Leer, Mimic, Mud-Slap, Payback, Poison Fang, Rest, Retaliate, Round, Scary Face, Screech, Secret Power, Sleep Talk, Snore, Spite, Super Fang, Swagger, Swift, Take Down, Thief, Torment, Toxic, or any Water or Ice move, you are not Taunted, you are able to Encore the move (i.e. he's not out of range and not behind a substitute), and you haven't Encored it yet, go ahead and *Encore* as enthusiastically as you can. (This also applies if he looks like he's waiting for you to move this action after using one of those moves last action, or something.) If you can't tell whether it's one of those moves or not, though, don't Encore it.

If he tries to make Double Team clones when he's trapped or has them when you're going to use Infestation, see if you can command the swarm to sweep through all or most of them before attacking/trapping him, even if you have to sacrifice some of your trapping ability to do so (but it's not like you'd be losing bugs to the clones or anything, so.) If he tries to make a Substitute while trapped, have the swarm surround and attack both Kamohoalii and the Substitute, or if you can't do that try to have them just surround the original. If he tries a move that needs lots of movement while trapped, try to have the swarm gather so as to best impede his movement (and/or fly into and cluster near his eyes to impede his aim) to discourage him. Actually, if he starts prepping any attack you think he might need to aim, try to be as obstructive as possible by flying bugs into and around his eyes. You could also have some, like, pick up dirt and leaves and then smush them into his eyes when they arrive... but this probably requires more fine control than we have, so don't bother trying if you know you can't or it would take a ton of time or energy to.

Oh, and if you're attracted: Stockpile will beef you up and give you a fallback plan, and Infestation will show him you really care about the details: bugs will help you micromanage his appearance so you can be the best together! An Encore would really make Kamo feel appreciated, and he'll keep strutting his stuff as long as you keep him in the spotlight, so you should cheer him on as well as you can. And Earth Power and Dynamic Punch will help you show him how powerful you are! Trust me on this, your control of the ground and ability to make really big shockwaves is all super cool! As for Amnesia, uh, doesn't the saying go that fish-guys love a fish-gal who's on their level? Carvanha are all about being real tanks, and you've got to make the connection extend beyond your shared good looks and type. An extra resistance to energy attacks will really help with that, and protection is good to have in general, you know? And if he doesn't make you feel loved in return, after you went through all this work for him, just forget about it! You two aren't even in the same egg group, so it wouldn't work out anyway.

*Stockpile (20) / Infestation / Encore ~ Infestation / Earth Power / Encore ~ Dynamic Punch / Amnesia / Encore*

...Also, this is completely unrelated, but I found a very good bear that you should use as inspiration while you attack him, or something. Just get out there and have some fun!  ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I'm okay with either interpretation of the nasteries. Unique moves is certainly more of a challenge for both of us, but it will discourage us from spamming the same super-effective moves, so it's probably a good thing.

Keldeo has certainly done her homework, Kamo, but I think we can still hold our own. First off, I want you to wait until Super Smile Tommy has made her move. Once she's done stockpiling energy, move in for a deadly *Super Fang*. After that, she's likely going to try and trick you with an Encore, so throw up a *Protect* and don't fall for it. She may use Infestation instead, but either way, you should shield yourself from her attack. If you can goad her into using Encore, that's preferred though, as she'll be wasting more energy that way. Just make sure to protect against either attack. On your last turn, strike with *Dark Pulse*. If her Dynamic Punch doesn't outright miss, that chance of flinching her should stack the odds slightly in our favor. If everything goes to plan (and there's a 54% chance of that happening), we should be in a pretty good position.

*Super Fang (wait) ~ Protect ~ Dark Pulse*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: >°))))彡

------------------------------​
Super Smile Tommy smiles up at the watching crowd, and there is not one single member of the audience whose heart does not melt at the heartwarming sight of Super Smile Tommy's super smile. Indeed, many deaths due to heart failure will be recorded today, but as are the words of House Asber: "_The battle must go on._"

"ヽ(ˇヘˇ)ノ," spits Kamohoalii, glowering across at Super Smile Tommy menacingly.

"ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻," the Wooper retorts, and Kamohoalii knows he is beaten. Fine. He shall wait patiently.

"☆(❁‿❁)☆," smiles Super Smile Tommy. How exciting! Everything is going perfectly according to plan. The audience is dead, and even her opponent is spellbound by the power of her super smile! Indeed, it takes much less energy to smile than it does to frown, or to attack an opponent. And so she has plenty of energy left to store up for later, which she proceeds to do immediately.

Both Pokémon wait...

... and wait.

"┐(￣ヘ￣;)┌," snaps Kamohoalii at last. He has no time for this smiley nonsense! He's going to wipe that smug smirk right off Super Smile Tommy's face! So he grins, a very special form of smile, to flash his powerful front fangs. They begin to glow brightly as he, too, makes an investment of his own energy, and then rockets forward with a jet of soda pop to sink his teeth right into the side of Super Smile Tommy's very round head.

"ヽ(ﾟ〇ﾟ)ﾉ!!!" screams Super Smile Tommy.

Cackling to himself, Kamohoalii swims away through the air, leaving Super Smile Tommy struggling to recover from the shock and pain enough to ponder her options. "(・・ ) ?," she muses to herself, as blood gushes from the wound in the side of her face. Was that on the list of moves her trainer told her she should approve of...? The Wooper attempts to go through the list in order. Ancience... Agility Power... oh, this is pointless. All she knows about Super Fang is that it's not nearly as super as Super Smile Tommy! And so, she must punish Kamohoalii for his distressing lack of superiority by cursing him with the plague of the locusts.

"(´• ω •`)♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪," buzzes Super Smile Tommy. Just as no audience can resist her super smile, so too can no bug resist her variety of exotic bug calls. An obliging swarm of creepy-crawlies and whatsits and miscellaneous such-and-suches crawl out from cracks in the road, paper-thin wings beating furiously, and turn upon Kamohoalii at once. They fly smack-dab into the Carvanha's nearly-transparent shield that he's erected just for this occasion, and splatter in heaps onto the ground, thin legs twitching. Not one bug touches the Carvanha's scales, and Super Smile Tommy's gills droop. But no! She can't drop her super smile! After all, the worst of times are when Wooper have to force their biggest smiles!

"( ͡° ͜ʖ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ͜ʖ ͡°)ʖ ͡°)ʖ ͡°)," snarls Kamohoalii. Oh my god. Ohhhhhh my god. What is _that_?! This is too much for Super Smile Tommy! It's too scary! And then a barrage of dark thoughts floods over her, each more horrifying than the last, until poor Super Smile Tommy can smile no longer. Trembling violently, she falls to the ground, attempting to cover her eyes with her gills. Across the road, Kamohoalii grins smugly to himself.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 78%
*Total*: 116
*Nasteries*: 0 (Moving Master) / 2 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: >(ノωヽ)< 20% Stockpiled. _+1 Defense, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Stockpile (20%) ~ Infestation ~ [flinch]

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 55%
*Total*: 154
*Nasteries*: 1 (Moving Master) / 1 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: >^)))<～～
*Used*: Super Fang ~ Protect ~ Dark Pulse

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Tommy's Health: 100% - 50% (Super Fang) - 12% (Dark Pulse) = 38%
 Super Smile Tommy's Energy: 100% - 20% (Stockpile) - 2% (Infestation) = 78%
 Kamohoalii's Health: 100% - 1% (Life Orb) = 99%
 Kamohoalii's Energy: 100% - 38% (Super Fang) - 3% (Protect) - 4% (Dark Pulse) = 55%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Kamohoalii (65) > Super Smile Tommy (15).
 I'll go with unique moves for the nasteries. For Moving Master I counted Super Fang, for Mentalist I counted Stockpile, Infestation, and Dark Pulse, and for Skillet Striker I counted nothing. (Also, the suggestion I made to Keldeo for Daredevil's Advocate was the greatest absolute value of total stat changes; VM pls approve)
 Since Super Smile Tommy was only implicitly commanded to wait for Kamohoalii to move, Kamohoalii was able to outwait her on the first action.
 That list of moves was way too long for me to remember, let alone little Super Smile Tommy. Since she was told not to Encore if she couldn't tell if a move was in that list, she proceeded with her normal commands.
 Dark Pulse made Super Smile Tommy flinch. :C
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 2, 2015)

12 hours early but yo yo VM, pls to be commanding within the next *60 hours*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 3, 2015)

Kamo, start with a *Taunt* to make sure Super Smile Tommy doesn't try Swallow. If she protects or otherwise can't be taunted, just *Chill* for a bit and try again the next action. Use *Ice Beam* on the second action if the taunt worked, and use *Taunt* if it didn't. Again, *Chill* if Tommy protects or is otherwise unhittable. On your last move, I want you to move reactively. Wait until Tommy moves, then use *Payback*. If you are trapped or unable to use Payback, substitute that with a single-action *Uproar*. *Chill* if she protects or you can't hit her.

*Taunt / Chill ~ Ice Beam / Taunt / Chill ~ Payback / Uproar (single-action) / Chill*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2015)

It doesn't look like there's any way to get around that Taunt, unfortunately, but we can still try to get some Nasteries. Start by going for a *Scald*. If it burned him, proceed to *Spit Up* your Stockpile, since we probably won't get a chance to Swallow it anyway and the damage will come in handy next round, but if he isn't burned, try another Scald. If you used Spit Up on the second action, go for an *Earthquake* on the third - try to tear up the ground between you and him more than normal so he'll have to expend more energy to use Payback, if possible, but don't trap him so blatantly that he defaults to Chill. Otherwise - that is, if you used Scald on the second action - use Spit Up on the third so we get some damage in this round. There's a 51% chance this goes our way, if I'm doing my math correctly, so cross your finger-antennae and hope it goes well!

*Scald ~ Spit Up / Scald ~ Earthquake / Spit Up*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm really sad that nobody commented on my cute smilies. I put a lot of effort into them, you know. (ノ_・。)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 7, 2015)

I was silently appreciating them. 

Rest assured they made me (•ૢ⚈͒⌄⚈͒•ૢ)


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 78%
*Total*: 116
*Nasteries*: 0 (Moving Master) / 3 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: >(ノωヽ)< 20% Stockpiled. _+1 Defense, +1 Special Defense_.

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 55%
*Total*: 154
*Nasteries*: 1 (Moving Master) / 1 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: >^)))<～～

------------------------------​
"凸(¬‿¬)凸," jeers Kamohoalii.

"┬──┬ ︵(╯。□。）╯!!!" gasps Super Smile Tommy in horror. How _dare_ he?! That is so not super! It goes against the very essence of all things super smile! Her skin flushes red, and steam erupts from her gills. Super Smile Tommy is positively boiling over with rage, so much that her anger spills out of her mouth in a torrent of scalding water that she spits Kamohoalii's way. The Carvanha finds himself buffeted backward through the air, an angry red welt left behind on his scales, throbbing painfully.

"(⋋▂⋌)," winces Kamohoalii. Unwilling to move, he instead remains in place and fires off a orb of icy energy from his mouth. "╚(•⌂•)╝!" exclaims Super Smile Tommy, teeth chattering furiously, as her body temperature drops in response to the attack's impact. She hops from side to side in an effort to warm herself up, summoning up all the energy she stored up earlier to release it in a blinding wave of blistering white light. Temporarily blinded, Kamohoalii is thrown hard against the side of the Nacrene Gym as the light eats away at his skin, rushing through his system to assault him from within. For a few moments the Carvanha is unable to move, curled up on his side in agony until the light stops battering at him.

"(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧," chirps Super Smile Tommy happily. She continues her hopping, landing on the ground harder and harder, and begins slapping her tail on the ground with each impact as well. The earth beneath her begins to shake, and Super Smile Tommy smiles harder as she bounces on the spot, absolutely thrilled with this violence. Kamohoalii feels the trembling beneath him and attempts to wriggle away in horror, but to no avail. Cracks appear in the earth as it ripples below him, throwing him up into the air to smack against the merciless ground, again and again. "[<+))><< <*))>=<]!" he cries desperately. He flails about in the air until the shaking finally begins to slow, and wastes no time in getting his revenge. Streaking forward, a trail of dark energy left in the air behind him, he knocks Super Smile Tommy down with a bodily tackle, somewhat hampered by his angry red burn. "ヘ（。□°）ヘ!" wails Super Smile Tommy from the ground.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 14%
*Energy*: 67%
*Total*: 102
*Nasteries*: 1 (Moving Master) / 3 (Mentalist) / 1 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: ⊂⌒~⊃｡Д｡)⊃
*Used*: Scald ~ Spit Up ~ Earthquake

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 40%
*Total*: 97
*Nasteries*: 2 (Moving Master) / 2 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: ● ﹏☉ Mildly burned (2%/round, 0.75x physical damage penalty).
*Used*: Taunt ~ Ice Beam ~ Payback

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Tommy's Health: 38% - 11% (Ice Beam) - 13% (Payback) = 14%
 Super Smile Tommy's Energy: 78% - 4% (Scald) - 2% (Spit Up) - 5% (Earthquake) = 67%
 Kamohoalii's Health: 99% - 6% (Scald) - 30% (Spit Up) - 12% (Earthquake) - 2% (Life Orb) - 2% (burn) = 47%
 Kamohoalii's Energy: 55% - 3% (Taunt) - 6% (Ice Beam) - 6% (Payback) = 40%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Kamohoalii (65) > Super Smile Tommy (15).
 Last round I was using unadjusted totals in the end-of-round stats, and I have now realized how dumb that was, so the totals at the end of this round are with statuses, Nasteries, etc. taken into account.
 Nastery moves: Scald for Mentalist and Skillet Striker, Ice Beam for Mentalist, Earthquake for Moving Master, Payback for Moving Master.
 Scald caused a burn, but it rolled exactly a 30, so the burn was inflicted as mild instead of moderate.
 I feel like a Pokémon doesn't really have much control over its own earthquake, and it didn't come remotely close to rolling for a crit, so Super Smile Tommy was unable to make Kamohoalii's Payback any more difficult.
 Super Smile Tommy's Taunt wore off after the third action.
 I have no clue what [<+))><< <*))>=<] is, but it kind of looks suitably upset and in pain, right...?
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

TIL Infestation is actually a special move... adjusted totals are fixed, and Super Smile Tommy is now in the lead.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻･ﾟ✧

Good work, Tommy! I don't think they can take us out in one action, barring combos, crits, and me being dumb and not considering a case, so start with a *Recover*. If he Taunts you again, just do some damage while you can with *Earth Power*. Next action, use *Acid Spray*, sweeping if there are clones, but use *Round* if he has a Substitute and go with *Amnesia* if you are not Taunted and he's unhittable with either of those options, besides Substitute. If you're Taunted and he's unhittable, go with Acid Spray to waste the least energy. For the last action, get some damage in with *Earth Power*, or use *Round* if he has a Substitute. If he's both Taunted you and he's unhittable on the last action with either of these moves, or he has clones, boost up some more with *Amnesia*. If you've forgotten or can't use Earth Power or Amnesia or they are Spited when you would use one of them, default to Round to waste the least energy, and if you've forgotten or can't use Round or it's Spited in the same situation, use Amnesia.

*Recover / Earth Power ~ Acid Spray / Round / Amnesia ~ Earth Power / Round / Amnesia*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2015)

It _would_ be pretty hard to finish Tommy off in one hit, but luckily, there is _one_ move that will do exactly that. Kamohoalii, use *Facade*. If possible, drop your Life Orb while you make the move, as the doubled base damage plus the added power from Rough Skin should be enough to finish her off, and we don't really want the Life Orb recoil to take points off our total score. After that, well, there's nothing in the rules saying I have to recall you immediately, so just *Chill* for two more actions if you can.

Щ(･｀ω´･Щ)

*Facade ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 10, 2015)

Ummm... I totally never knew that Rough Skin was changed to deal damage on using contact moves, as well. That means that Super Smile Tommy loses 1% health from Payback last round. Keldeo, are you still good with your commands? (man it sucks having to ask this now)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Ummm... I totally never knew that Rough Skin was changed to deal damage on using contact moves, as well. That means that Super Smile Tommy loses 1% health from Payback last round. Keldeo, are you still good with your commands? (man it sucks having to ask this now)


It wouldn't be very sporting to change my commands to get around that loophole, so I'll stick with them.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 10, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 14%
*Energy*: 67%
*Total*: 102
*Nasteries*: 1 (Moving Master) / 3 (Mentalist) / 1 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: ⊂⌒~⊃｡Д｡)⊃

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 40%
*Total*: 97
*Nasteries*: 2 (Moving Master) / 2 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: ● ﹏☉ Mildly burned (2%/round, 0.75x physical damage penalty).

------------------------------​
"(*•̀ᴗ•́*)و ̑̑," cackles Kamohoalii from his vantage point a few centimeters above Super Smile Tommy. He backs up a bit, waving his tail fin back and forth as he carelessly chucks his Life Orb to the side, and then jets forward, all his rage at the throbbing red welt on his side fueling his all-out assault on poor Super Smile Tommy. He thrashes back and forth, mercilessly beating the Wooper with his fins, teeth gnashing together in pain as his burn throbs, but he refuses to submit to it. "(ﾉ´ｰ`)ﾉ..." splutters Super Smile Tommy, wavering and then faceplanting onto the ground.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo*

*Super Smile Tommy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Water Absorb
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 67%
*Total*: 87
*Nasteries*: 1 (Moving Master) / 3 (Mentalist) / 1 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: Σ(๑+⌓ o｡)シ
*Used*: nothing

*Vipera Magnifica*

*Kamohoalii* 
*Ability*: Rough Skin
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 32%
*Total*: 88
*Nasteries*: 3 (Moving Master) / 2 (Mentalist) / 0 (Skillet Striker)
*Status*: ╭( ･ㅂ･)و ̑̑ ˂ᵒ͜͡ᵏᵎ⁾✩
*Used*: Facade

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Tommy's Health: 14% - 15% (Facade) = 0%
 Super Smile Tommy's Energy: 67%
 Kamohoalii's Health: 47% - 1% (burn) = 46%
 Kamohoalii's Energy: 40% - 8% (Facade) = 32%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Kamohoalii (65) > Super Smile Tommy (15).
 god I'm so dumb, sorry you guys :CC
 Nastery moves: Facade for Moving Master.
 Facade ignores the Attack drop from burn.
 Kamohoalii's Life Orb was recalled with him. Also, yeah, no, round ends right on the KO as per regular battle rules. :p
 Annnnnd that 1% health I retroactively deducted means that Kamohoalii just barely won this round, 88 to 87. He takes the Moving Master Nastery, while the other two go to Super Smile Tommy.
 *Keldeo* sends out, then *Vipera Magnifica* sends out and posts commands, then *Keldeo* posts commands.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2015)

(ﾉ´ｰ`)ﾉ︵ ┻━┻･ﾟ✧

Let's see if we can do better, *Luke Atmey*!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a few Pokémon with super-effective STAB moves, but rather than being too cheap about it, I've got something that will be more fun for the both of us. How would you like to fight *a fucking whale*?

Let's start with a *Water Spout*. If Luke Atmey tries to use Hypnosis, Thunder Wave, or Swagger, then *Protect*. After that, follow up with *Ice Beam* and then *Rock Tomb*. Use *Natural Gift* if there are clones on the field, and use *Sleep Talk* if he puts you to sleep.

*Water Spout / Natural Gift / Protect ~ Ice Beam / Natural Gift / Sleep Talk ~ Rock Tomb / Natural Gift / Sleep Talk*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay, I think this works out decently. Set up a *Light Screen* first to minimize the damage we take this round. (If possible, do this while flying to her tail side, or even just close to one of her sides, so we have a chance of dodging Ice Beam, since it comes from her mouth and she won't have much maneuverability in this situation. If you need both this action and the next to fly to her tail/side while using your moves, do that. If you don't think you can do either of those because she's too long or something, though, just use Light Screen normally.) After that, *fire away*! Let her move first on the second action so she doesn't get the Shell Bell recovery from Ice Beam, though (the waiting gives you an excellent opportunity to fly to her tail too, you know...)






*Light Screen (fly to whale's tail) / Light Screen ~ Solar Beam (one action, wait) ~ Solar Beam (one action)*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 14, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Keldeo* (xOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ah, yes, let us say the figurative Sir William will be dropping his panties before lunchtime...

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Mooooooweeeee neeeed toooo fiiiind his sooooon...

------------------------------​
Terrified screams echo through the streets of Nacrene. Unfortunate patrons of the Café Warehouse find themselves elbowed in the face, kneed in the elbow, and otherwise forcibly shoved aside as panicked citizens flee through the dining area into the trees beyond. Only the barest of glances would be needed to find the cause: a fucking whale, wedged uncomfortably on the now-cracked streets between the Nacrene Gym and a row of warehouses, is thrashing about in a panic, a literal fish out of water. Her frenzied [whale noise]s ring through the city until her trainer finally manages to approach her at eye level (by climbing atop a nearby warehouse and having his ridiculously long Seviper boost him the rest of the way) to give her massive side a reassuring pat. Oh! She didn't see Vipera Magnifica all the way down there. He was definitely bigger last battle... Can you even _use_ Minimize that many times? Man, her trainer is talented.

On her other side a fucking whale suddenly feels a rustle of tiny legs, as if from an irksome flea, and from the corner of her beady eye notices a tiny little birb examining her closely, its third eye zoomed in to 800x. (Such reads the tiny text above its lens, though a fucking whale is unable to read it.) "Ah! Zvarri!" exclaims birb. "I have deduced that this fucking whale is quite large!"

a fucking whale feels somewhat offended.

Busily flitting along a fucking whale's side toward her tail, Luke Atmey runs several calculations through his enlightened brain. If he allows some error for wind resistance, he should stop focusing on flying and begin gathering his mental defenses, right about... now. And... zvarri! Beating his wings to remain in midair, Luke Atmey closes his two regular eyes, third eye whizzing about erratically in its socket as a cube of golden light expands around him. It has just barely taken full shape when a fucking whale shifts in place, and then all of a sudden a gigantic blast of water erupts from her own third eye, bearing down upon him with great force, indeed! But his Light Screen has been carefully calculated, yes, and diverts much of the force contributed by the Earth's own gravitational pull, so what while water splatters down upon him and weighs down his wings, Luke Atmey remains an ace avian in flight.

Twitching her tail back and forth, a fucking whale endeavours to maneuver herself into a position where she can get a clear shot at Luke Atmey. She carelessly smacks into a nearby warehouse, leaving a large dent in its side, the rock walls cracked and starting to crumble. Inside the building, an inconveniently-placed pair of cymbals falls to the ground with a _crash_, causing the Wailord to flinch. The sudden motion knocks over the statue outside the Nacrene Gym, and the glass ball atop it shatters. Grumbling to herself (what architect's idea was it not to make the streets even wide enough for a diminutive whale such as herself? Shouldn't they know that a Pokémon battle could happen anywhere?), a fucking whale resigns herself to twisting her front end as far around as she can and firing off an orb of icy cold from her mouth, hoping for the best. The attack misses Luke Atmey by a wide margin, leaving him to continue charging up his own unharmed. A moment later he unleashes a white-hot orb of dazzling sunlight from his third eye, which eats through the oily protective layer of her skin and blisters her blubber painfully.

Thrashing about in distress, a fucking whale swings her tail to one side, smacking Luke Atmey straight into the front of the Nacrene Gym. She continues to flail it back and forth, smashing away at the base of the building until it begins to teeter. Screeching in panic, Luke Atmey makes to fly to safety, but too late: with a series of loud cracks and groans, the battered gym falls over entirely, pinning the Sigilyph's legs and half his body to the ground. He struggles desperately, but has no hope in overcoming an entire building with his admittedly formidable physical strength. Sighing to himself at this inconvenience, Luke Atmey absorbs some more sunlight, harnessing its power into a sphere in front of him, and sends it rocketing a fucking whale's way. a fucking whale bellows loudly in pain, causing the weakened warehouses nearby to shake, while a few lampposts go flying through the air.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 74%
*Total*: 167
*Nasteries*: 26 (Efficiency Expeller) / 0 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: _My... my panties... they have been crushed..._ Protected by a Light Screen (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Light Screen ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 83%
*Total*: 158
*Nasteries*: 17 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: MOOOUUAAAAAAOOOOOAHHHH...
*Used*: Water Spout ~ Ice Beam (missed) ~ Rock Tomb

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. Luke Atmey is halfway trapped beneath the fallen gym. Taking up the entire width of the street is a fucking whale, oblivious to the havoc she's caused.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Atmey's Health: 100% - 9% (Water Spout) - 13% (Rock Tomb) = 78%
 Super Smile Atmey's Energy: 100% - 4% (Light Screen) - 11% (Solar Beam) - 11% (Solar Beam) = 74%
 a fucking whale's Health: 100% - 21% (Solar Beam) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 21% (Solar Beam) = 60%
 a fucking whale's Energy: 100% - 8% (Water Spout) - 5% (Ice Beam) - 4% (Rock Tomb) = 83%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Luke Atmey (65) > a fucking whale (60).
 Nastery moves: Rock Tomb (Setpiece Specialist).
 a fucking whale is very fucking big, and one-action Solar Beam needs the whole action to charge. However, Luke Atmey was able to fly decently close enough to a fucking whale's tail before using Light Screen, and the accuracy roll for Ice Beam was bad enough, that he managed to avoid it due to a fucking whale's inability to really move (and the fact that Ice Beam comes from her mouth).
 Since Luke Atmey was so close to a fucking whale's tail when she swung it around to knock down the gym, he took extra damage from being smacked straight into the building, calculated as if the attack was a critical hit. (Also, the gym is a little far for a fucking whale to be knocking over with her tail, but the Pokémon Centre is further and it's funnier than a random building, so it shall be so. It is now directly adjacent to the road.)
 I could have sworn there was a ruling on this, but I can't find it now. Unless I come across something that says otherwise, Magic Guard won't block the energy penalty from Life Orb, but it will block the damage penalty.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2015)

Right, commands... I'd really like to go all in with *Solar Beam*, but we can't afford the conditionals so just do it on the first action. *Energy Ball* will be a nice replacement for the second two actions, though! If she's unhittable besides Substitute, she's preparing an Avalanche, or you can't use your Grass type attack for the action, use *Psychic* to lift off the Gym Tomb. If she's unhittable or preparing Avalanche after that, or she's unhittable and you can't Psychic off the tomb for any reason, _or_ you can't use either your attack for the action or Psychic, go with *Future Sight*, but don't use it if you've already used it. If you used Future Sight while she was preparing an Avalanche, you have an action left, and she's hittable, no matter what other circumstances there are, use Energy Ball. Let's do this, Luke!






*Solar Beam / Psychic / Future Sight ~ Energy Ball / Psychic / Future Sight x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 19, 2015)

Time to take a Nasty Nap and Nab all the Nasteries.

*Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 21, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Keldeo* (xOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 74%
*Total*: 167
*Nasteries*: 26 (Efficiency Expeller) / 0 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: _My... my panties... they have been crushed..._ Protected by a Light Screen (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 83%
*Total*: 158
*Nasteries*: 17 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: MOOOUUAAAAAAOOOOOAHHHH...

------------------------------​
All this destruction really tires a fucking whale out, you know? a fucking whale yawns, and such is the force of her magnificent yawn that all the villagers cowering within the Pokémon Center yawn with her, and seconds later find themselves in an enchanted sleep. The soundwaves from her yawn spread slowly, unevenly outwards, and each building they touch trembles slightly, rightfully afraid by this majestic beast. a fucking whale's eyelids grow heavy, and she too falls victim to the lure of sleep, her head crashing into the ground as she nods off. The resulting earthquake dislodges a few bricks from the Nacrene Gym, which go crashing down onto Luke Atmey's esteemed crown.

A pale aura surrounds the stately beast as she sinks deeper into slumber, her body's restorative processes going into overdrive. Wounds in her blubber begin to knit themselves shut. A particularly deep breath causes her body to expand so far outwards that she leaves a fucking whale-shaped dent in the side of a building. a fucking whale idly twitches a fin in her sleep, its path for once unbarred. For a moment all is silent.

Rumbling snores echo from the sleeping creature, the tremors shaking the nearby buildings wildly. The unconscious civilians in the Pokémon Center are thrown against one wall, and fall atop each other in a crumpled heap. The destroyed Nacrene Gym, pinning Luke Atmey to the ground, vibrates uncomfortably on top of him. A few lampposts go flying across the street, and one glances against a fucking whale's blubber. a fucking whale sleep-shakes herself in discomfort, and another warehouse goes crashing to the ground.

Hey! What is this?! The great Luke Atmey does not attain even a mere _mention_, while a fucking whale gets a fucking monologue about her _sleeping_? Unacceptable! This is completely unbecoming of an Ace Detective such as himself. Utterly trapped beneath the Nacrene Gym though he may be, Luke Atmey shall _shine_ and take the spotlight for himself! With a grunt he forces his third eye's gaze upwards, its len glowing brightly as it attempts to absorb power from beyond the fucking whale blocking out the sun. A ball of sunlight begins to form in front of Luke Atmey, and... zvarri! It is complete! The orb of light goes whizzing into a fucking whale's side, and a fucking whale roars and thrashes in pain as it scorches her skin, chafing and blistering it bright red. Another warehouse bites the dust.

Snoring mightily, a fucking whale begins to mumble something incomprehensible in her sleep. Her "mumbles" thunder throughout the city, shaking a third warehouse from its very foundations. Its shadow looms ominously over Luke Atmey as it teeters first one way, then another, finally coming to a rest on top of the Nacrene Gym on top of Luke Atmey. Luke Atmey sighs. His third eye whizzes about in its socket as he gathers pure Grass-type energy from the trees around him. Several trees wilt, suddenly converted to grayscale, around the Café Warehouse. The orb of energy rushes forth into a fucking whale, and she swings her tail from side to side in discomfort, but remains fast asleep.

Another snore and the Pokémon Center flies clear off the ground, tumbling through the air to land atop the Nacrene Gym in complete defiance of physics, for even physics must bow to a fucking whale. It slides down the heap of buildings with a painful grating sound, and when it at last settles on the ground the giant Poké Ball completely obscures Luke Atmey's view of the battle. (Meanwhile, those sheltering in the former Pokémon Center slumber on, blissfully unaware of the terror befalling their town.) No! How could one wish to hide Luke Atmey from one's sight?! This is absolutely preposterous, and Luke Atmey must remedy it at once. He closes all three of his eyes and focuses, and a pale pink aura surrounds his body. Energy of the same colour surrounds the three buildings on top of him, and with a mighty rush of effort he manages to heave them a few inches in the air, just enough for him to wriggle his way out. He releases his hold, panting heavily, and the three buildings fall to the ground again with a loud _crash_ that fails to disturb a fucking whale in the slightest. Zvarri! Truly he is the sneakiest of Sigilyph.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 48%
*Total*: 111
*Nasteries*: 52 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: Gulping in mouthfuls of precious air. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Solar Beam ~ Energy Ball ~ Psychic

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 46%
*Total*: 138
*Nasteries*: 54 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 1 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: MWOOOOOAAAAHZZZZZZZ...
*Used*: Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Rock Tomb) ~ Sleep Talk (Rock Tomb)

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. Taking up the entire width of the street is a fucking whale, soundly asleep, completely oblivious to the havoc she's caused.
 The remains of the Gym, the Pokémon Center, and a random warehouse are piled into a misshapen heap on the side of the road.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Atmey's Health: 78% - 10% (Rock Tomb) - 10% (Rock Tomb) = 58%
 Super Smile Atmey's Energy: 74% - 11% (Solar Beam) - 6% (Energy Ball) - 9% (Psychic) = 48%
 a fucking whale's Health: 60% + 40% (Rest) - 21% (Solar Beam) - 16% (Energy Ball) + 2% (Shell Bell) + 2% (Shell Bell) = 67%
 a fucking whale's Energy: 83% - 27% (Rest) - 1% (Sleep Talk) - 4% (Rock Tomb) - 1% (Sleep Talk) - 4% (Rock Tomb) = 46%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Luke Atmey (65) > a fucking whale (60).
 Nastery moves: Sleep Talk (Plagiarism Pawner), Psychic (Setpiece Specialist).
 I think the description of a fucking whale sleeping is longer than some of my reffings
 Luke Atmey actually used Energy Ball before being hit by Rock Tomb the second action, but it was not so fun to write it that way.
 Luke Atmey had a whole bunch of buildings fallen down on him by the third action, so he would have been unable to fire an Energy Ball through them. He used Psychic to lift them off him instead.
 As I am obviously exaggerating a fucking whale's physical prowess for comedic effect, Luke Atmey's psychic powers are being similarly overblown. Lifting the equivalent of _three_ Rock Tombs off himself did require a lot of extra energy, though.
 After lifting the remains of the three Rock Tombs off of himself, Luke Atmey regained two levels of Speed. His injuries from being crushed under a fucking building are still slowing him down a bit.
 a fucking whale will wake up immediately upon the start of the next round.
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 24, 2015)

Not that I'll have time to ref until Tuesday anyway, but you have 48 hours, VM.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2015)

Alright, a fucking whale, we may have a lead now, but I suspect that might not last after this round, so let's just try our best. First off, I want you to summon a massive wave of Soda Pop and *Surf* it into Atmey. Try to cover the ground with Soda Pop such that if he tries to Rest on the ground, he will be at risk of drowning. Spread out the wave so that you will hit his clones, if he has any. If Atmey rises into the air and you can't hit him with Surf, use an *Ice Beam*. If you can't hit with either attack OR he is protecting OR there is a Light Screen OR you are put asleep, then *Chill*.

If you hit Atmey with an attack on the first action and he hasn't used Rest or Roost this round, then use *Brine* after that. If you didn't hit him OR he used a recovery move OR he tries to Rest OR he has clones, then *Surf* instead. *Chill* if he is unhittable or protecting, or if you are asleep.

Finally, use *Ice Beam* on Luke Atmey. If he leaves your line of fire and is unhittable with an Ice Beam, or there is a Light Screen up, then use *Heavy Slam*. If on this turn he uses Roost OR he is completely unhittable OR you are asleep, then just *Chill*.

*Surf / Ice Beam / Chill ~ Brine / Surf / Chill ~ Ice Beam / Heavy Slam / Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

A *~24-hour reminder* for Keldeo, assuming I haven't just completely forgotten to reply to one of your PMs of questions.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay, I'm pretty sure this bout is unwinnable with our current numbers (unless we get a lucky critical) but we can still try to minimize the amount we lose by.

In that vein, we'll be trying to get as many Nasteries as possible. Start with a *Mirror Move* of the Rock Tomb, making sure to stay within the range of a Surf while you do so; this should tie us for Plagiarism Pawner. Follow that up with a *Mirror Move* of said Surf, which should net us Setpiece Specialist. End with an *Energy Ball*. While/before/after using Energy Ball, if you are able to fly close to her side to minimize her chances of hitting with Ice Beam like you did in the first round of this bout, also do that.

*Mirror Move ~ Mirror Move ~ Energy Ball*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, was Plagiarism Pawner supposed to be non-unique uses of moves? I guess it doesn't matter either way, but.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Keldeo* (xOo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 48%
*Total*: 111
*Nasteries*: 52 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 0 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: Gulping in mouthfuls of precious air. _-1 Speed_.

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 46%
*Total*: 138
*Nasteries*: 54 (Efficiency Expeller) / 1 (Setpiece Specialist) / 1 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: MWOOOOOAAAAHZZZZZZZ...

------------------------------​
Ah! Zvarri! Luke Atmey is such an ace avian, he shall take the moves of others and make them better! Yes, indeed. Luke Atmey's third eye glints and his pupil is replaced by a reflection of the Pokémon Center before meeting its untimely end. The rubble of the former Pokémon Center rises from the heap of dead buildings, sustained by psychic energy, and the Sigilyph hovers it over a fucking whale's way before... losing his hold on the celestial powers and dropping it halfway. The hapless Pokémon Centre crashes to the ground, splitting into yet more pieces, and the sound jerks a fucking whale awake.

Who _dares_ wake a fucking whale from her nap?! Could it be... a fucking whale scans the battlefield... _him_? That tiny birb, way up there, is capable of making such a racket? What on earth did his parents teach him? Well, a fucking whale will show him what a real racket's all about. With a loud bellow, a fucking whale begins to rise as several liters of Soda Pop wash into the city from all sides. The foundations of the houses that still remain standing begin to groan as more as more Soda Pop pools at their bases. Soon a full two inches of Soda Pop covers the city roads as far as the eye can see, and with another roar, a fucking whale summons a huge fucking tidal wave to carry her forward straight into her opponent. Luke Atmey chokes as Soda Pop makes its way into his lungs, thrown helplessly about in the turbulent waves. Coughing and spluttering, he finally splashes his way to the surface as the Soda Pop calms, his wings weighed down by the sticky, sugary substance. Well, no matter. He, too, shall display his command of the seas! The reflection of a can of Soda Pop appears in Luke Atmey's third eye, and against the surface of the Soda Pop begins to churn. Now it is Luke Atmey surfing upon an admittedly thinner wave of Soda Pop into his energy, bouncing right off her massive blubber. a fucking whale is not nearly as bothered as Luke Atmey was, however, and merely chirps happily as an imitation of her natural habitat rains down upon her.

Opening her mouth wide, a fucking whale spits out a torrent of salty water straight into Luke Atmey's face. The Sigilyph begins to splutter again as the water splashes over his wounds, the salt rubbing painfully against them. Down he falls, back into the layer of Soda Pop, and he rolls around in agony, attempting with little success to wash out the salt with sugar. Incensed, he retaliates with another ball of glowing green energy stolen from nearby trees (he is, after all, an ace thief), that slams into a fucking whale's blubber, causing her to cry out in pain. Frantically he flaps his wings, attempting to escape, as he notices an orb of ice forming in a fucking whale's open mouth, but his Soda Pop-laden wings will not respond. Our poor ace avian is grounded helplessly as the beam of ice shoots his way, and he trembles with cold as a layer of frost briefly forms on his wings.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xXo)

*Luke Atmey*  @ Life Orb
*Ability*: Magic Guard
*Health*: 15%
*Energy*: 27%
*Total*: 67
*Nasteries*: 73 (Efficiency Expeller) / 3 (Setpiece Specialist) / 1 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: Here I am! The tragic clown... _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Mirror Move (Rock Tomb) (missed) ~ Mirror Move (Surf) ~ Energy Ball

*Vipera Magnifica* (oOo)

*a fucking whale*  @ Shell Bell
*Ability*: Oblivious
*Health*: 46%
*Energy*: 30%
*Total*: 81
*Nasteries*: 70 (Efficiency Expeller) / 2 (Setpiece Specialist) / 1 (Plagiarism Pawner)
*Status*: MWOOOOAAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
*Used*: Surf ~ Brine ~ Ice Beam

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. Taking up the entire width of the street is a fucking whale, completely oblivious to the havoc she's caused.
 The remains of the Gym, the Pokémon Center, and a random warehouse are piled into a misshapen heap on the side of the road.
 Two inches of Soda Pop cover the ground as far as the eye can see. Sugar is leaking into the foundations of whatever buildings are still standing.

*Damage and Energy*


 Super Smile Atmey's Health: 58% - 12% (Surf) - 17% (Brine) - 14% (Ice Beam) = 15%
 Super Smile Atmey's Energy: 48% - 2% (Mirror Move) - 5% (Rock Tomb) - 2% (Mirror Move) - 6% (Surf) - 6% (Energy Ball) = 27%
 a fucking whale's Health: 67% + 2% (Shell Bell) - 9% (Surf) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 16% (Energy Ball) = 46%
 a fucking whale's Energy: 46% - 4% (Surf) - 7% (Brine) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 30%

*Notes*

 Nastery moves: Mirror Move (Plagiarism Pawner), Rock Tomb (Setpiece Specialist), Surf (Setpiece Specialist).
 The Rock Tomb that Mirror Move called was actually the one used back in the first round, i.e. the most recent attack that Mirror Move could actually mirror.
 The mirrored Rock Tomb missed, somehow.
 It took Luke Atmey two of his actions last time to get to a position where Ice Beam would miss, so he couldn't do it this time. Especially with his wings weighed down by Soda Pop.
 And a fucking whale wins this bout, and Vipera Magnifica takes the battle! But there is still yet another bout to be fought. Who knows what could happen?!
 *Vipera Magnifica* sends out, then *Keldeo* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2015)

Calcifer is the only one that really needs the experience, but the idea of sending a small candle into an ocean of Soda Pop just doesn't seem like it will it bode well for me.

¡Hasta la victoria, *Libertad*!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 4, 2015)

Let's see what we can do, *Zipper*!

The obstinate horse divorce is probably our main issue here, so your default commands are to start with *Taunt* and then use *Tickle* twice. If you can't hit with Tickle, swap out for *Swords Dance*, and if you can't use that or she's Taunted you let's go with *Power-Up Punch*. However, unless she has a Protect or Detect up, I want you to deliberately miss with Power-Up Punch: aim at a building, a tree, the ground, whatever, so long as you don't actually hit her and she has a fairly low chance of being able to fly into the attacks' paths.

*Taunt / Power-Up Punch ~ Tickle / Swords Dance / Power-Up Punch x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay Libertad, start out by getting right up in Zipper's face and *Taunt*ing her into hitting you. Stay right in front of her, and if she tries to punch anything, make sure it's _you_ she hits. If you're having trouble getting her to attack you, use *Torment* next to force her to use Struggle. If not, just use *Swagger* as your second action. Finally, back away from Zipper, let her attack something else, and then use *Encore*. If, before you use your Encore, the last move she used was Struggle, then don't bother using it.

*Taunt ~ Torment / Swagger ~ Encore (wait) / nothing*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 5, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Keldeo* (xxO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Looking for a jewel with a nice chewy texture.

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: _BAWK_!

------------------------------​
"BAWK!" screams Libertad, hopping up to Zipper and spreading her wings wide.

Oh my god. What is this offensive creature?! Zipper is offended by its very existence. Its very existence is extremely offensive. Her sensibilities are bristling with offense. In short, Zipper is offended, and whatever crafty plans she had in mind are forgotten as she draws back her fist. She glances hastily from side to side, looking for some other target upon which to release her offended rage, but when she swings her fist forward Libertad hops right in its way, and the blow bounces almost harmlessly off her feathers.

"BAWK!" screams Libertad mockingly. Oh my god. The offensive creature is making Zipper SO ANGRY. Her anger is off the charts. Libertad's very existence is making her boil over with angry rage and raging anger. Her teeth are bristling with angriness. In short, anger is the word of the day, and what better way to express it than by banging her head against the side of a destroyed building? Okay, there were probably way better ways to express that.

"BAWK!" screams Libertad in apparent enjoyment. The Hawlucha claps her hands, cheering and hopping from foot to foot as she demands a repeat performance. Oh my god. The offensive creature is MOCKING her now? How dare she?! Zipper shall not be mocked, no siree! She'll show that Libertad! She'll show her real good! But wait a minute, the former Nacrene Gym looks like a great place for her to sharpen her teeth first, to deliver maximum punishment. She hops over to it and chomps down, and— ow! That building's _hard_! What's it made of, rocks?!

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xxO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 86%
*Energy*: 93%
*Total*: 194
*Nasteries*: 3 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Still absolutely fuming. Severely confused (40% failure chance). _+3 Attack_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ [confused] ~ [confused]

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Total*: 201
*Nasteries*: 0 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Cawing mockingly at her opponent.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Swagger ~ Encore (failed)

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. The indentation of a fucking whale marks the buildings that are still standing on the streetside, clearly indicating her former presence.
 The remains of the Gym, the Pokémon Center, and a random warehouse are piled into a misshapen heap on the side of the road.
 An inch of Soda Pop covers the ground as far as the eye can see, and is slowly leaking away through the city roads. Sugar is leaking into the foundations of whatever buildings are still standing.

*Damage and Energy*


 Zipper's Health: 100% - 7% (confusefail) - 7% (confusefail) = 86%
 Zipper's Energy: 100% - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 2% (confusefail) - 2% (confusefail) = 93%
 Libertad's Health: 100% - 2% (Power-Up Punch) = 98%
 Libertad's Energy: 100% - 4% (Taunt) - 4% (Swagger) - 4% (Encore) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Libertad (118) > Zipper (50).
 So, uh, I forget if we ever made it official that the stat drop thing was going to be highest absolute value of sum of stats instead? I assumed so for the end-of-round stats, but let me know, I guess.
 Technically Libertad didn't do any direct damage to Zipper, so she takes the Obstinate Hors d'Oeuvres Nastery. I'm not going to note it in the Nasteries section of the status, but it is factored into her total.
 Libertad is more than twice Zipper's speed, and Zipper was also not very inclined to deliberately miss since she was Taunted, so Libertad was easily able to intercept her Power-Up Punch.
 Encore failed completely, as it was coming right after Taunt and Swagger, which are emotion-based moves in sort of the opposite direction. Especially given that Zipper had just hit herself in confusion, she thought Libertad was mocking her and became even angrier.
 Taunt wore off at the end of the round. (I didn't want to write it in and ruin Zipper's righteous anger.)
 *Vipera Magnifica* commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2015)

Wait, what was the deal with Daredevil's Advocate? Is it not which Pokémon has the most stat drops?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

The one that I suggested and Keldeo agreed to was the highest absolute value of the total of stat changes (e.g. -6 attack beats +4 defense, but +4 defense beats -3 attack), but I can't remember if you ever commented on it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2015)

Well no one ever actually told me about the change.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought I mentioned it in the first post or the Challenge Board, but I can't find it now. Oh well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess I'll roll with it, as Keldeo already based her strategy on the assumption that it was changed. I still think it should have been made clear in the first post though.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, I've changed the totals back again. To be totally clear, Daredevil's Advocate will be awarded to the Pokémon with the highest absolute value of their net stat change total. So -5 Attack would beat out +4 Defense, but if you were to Swagger the former to get their attack to -3 instead, it'd lose to +4 Defense. Sorry for the screw-up there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2015)

Would a Pokémon with -2 Defense and -2 Speed beat one with +3 Attack?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Would a Pokémon with -2 Defense and -2 Speed beat one with +3 Attack?


Yes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2015)

Alrighty then...

Libertad, this round I want you to wait until _after_ Zipper moves before doing anything. This way we can prevent her from using Counter or Metal Burst, and also prolong her confusion by just a little bit. Use *Fire Punch*, then *Acrobatics*, and lastly *Superpower*. You can use *Aerial Ace* if you need to get rid of some clones. *Protect* if Zipper tries to use Super Fang or Swagger.

*Fire Punch / Aerial Ace / Protect ~ Acrobatics / Aerial Ace / Protect ~ Superpower / Aerial Ace / Protect*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 6, 2015)

I've screwed us pretty thoroughly here, huh. Try Taunt until it works, and Super Fang with the actions you have left.

*Taunt ~ Taunt / Super Fang x2*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 7, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Keldeo* (xxO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 86%
*Energy*: 93%
*Total*: 194
*Nasteries*: 3 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Still absolutely fuming. Severely confused (40% failure chance). _+3 Attack_.

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Total*: 201
*Nasteries*: 0 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Cawing mockingly at her opponent.

------------------------------​
"BAWK!" screams Zipper, hopping up to Libertad and parting her jaws wide.

Oh my god. What is Zipper doing, posing and squawking like some sort of... offensive creature?! Libertad is offended by this appropriative pose! Wait... does that mean Libertad is an offensive creature?! Libertad gasps. _Oh no she didn't_! Libertad will absolutely not let anyone get away with implying that she is an offensive creature! Offended, Libertad punches Zipper in the mouth with a fist of SWIRLING FIRE.

"BAWK!" screams Zipper, chomping down on the outstretched fist. Both Pokémon gasp in pain, Zipper as she gets a mouthful of SWIRLING FIRE, and Libertad as she gets a fistful of SHARP TEETH. Zipper's teeth puncture deep into Libertad's knuckles, and when Libertad painfully wrenches her hand away most of the skin tears away with it, further exposing the hideous wound. Oh my god. An offensive wound, inflicted by an offensive creature! Cawing in defiance, Libertad takes flight, circling her prey as the Flying Gem hanging around her neck begins to glow. Imbued with its power she spirals down, a green and red blur, to deliver a flurry of blows to Zipper's face with her uninjured hand.

"BAWK!" screams Zipper, biting down again. Apparently the repeated blows have brought her back down to earth. Libertad screeches in pain and defiance, too angry to do anything to protect herself from this assault. She caws out several vile insults to Zipper as the Mawile chows down on her hand, until finally Libertad pulls back with a mighty effort, too overtaken by anger to notice more skin ripping away. Summoning all of her strength, she lifts Zipper into the air with both bleeding hands and then smashes her heavily back into the ground, feeling a grim satisfaction as some of the Mawile's teeth crack audibly upon contact with the pavement. The outburst leaves Libertad exhausted, however, and she sits back to take a moment to breathe and collect her thoughts.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xxO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 34%
*Total*: 96
*Nasteries*: 3 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Cawing mockingly at her opponent. _+3 Attack_.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Super Fang ~ Super Fang

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 75%
*Total*: 115
*Nasteries*: 2 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Still kind of mad. _-1 Attack, -1 Defense_.
*Used*: Fire Punch ~ Acrobatics ~ Superpower

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. The indentation of a fucking whale marks the buildings that are still standing on the streetside, clearly indicating her former presence.
 The remains of the Gym, the Pokémon Center, and a random warehouse are piled into a misshapen heap on the side of the road.
 Soda Pop residue coats the streets and fields.

*Damage and Energy*


 Zipper's Health: 86% - 11% (Fire Punch) - 13% (Acrobatics) - 15% (Superpower) = 47%
 Zipper's Energy: 93% - 4% (Taunt) - 37% (Super Fang) - 18% (Super Fang) = 34%
 Libertad's Health: 98% - 49% (Super Fang) - 24% (Super Fang) = 25%
 Libertad's Energy: 88% - 4% (Fire Punch) - 3% (Acrobatics) - 6% (Superpower) = 75%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Libertad (236) > Zipper (50).
 Libertad was too angry from the Taunt to bother trying to Protect from Super Fang.
 Zipper's confusion wore off after being hit by Acrobatics. Her Attack boost will wear off after the first action next round.
 Libertad's Taunt wore off at the end of the round.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 12, 2015)

Whoops, forgot about this. We're most likely going to lose at this rate, but we can at least try! First off, for the entire round I'd like you to wait until Libertad moves before you do, even if it means that you both lose the entire action. (I don't think this should prove too troublesome for you, since you're almost a fifth of her current speed.) Also for the entire round, if she digs down, wait a little bit to see if she resurfaces, but use your nondamaging option if she doesn't - I'll trust your judgement as to how long to wait. Anyway, let's start with a *Play Rough* to capitalize on our Attack boost before it fades; if you can, try _not_ to lower her Attack with that, but it doesn't really matter and I'm pretty sure you can't control it anyway, so whatever. If she tries to Encore or Swagger, *Protect*. If she has clones; is completely unhittable, including Detect; or is too far away in any direction for hitting her to be reasonably feasible, we'll go with a *Rain Dance* for absolutely no reason. 

Next, *Play Rough* again if 1) you didn't hit her with it last action (including if you couldn't hit her or didn't use the move at all) or she used a health recovery move (not Chill or Drain Punch) either on the first or second action, 2) you're not Tormented, and 3) you can hit her with it. Instead, use *Charge Beam* if at least one of those conditions is false (i.e. you did hit her with Play Rough and she did not use a recovery move not named Chill or Drain Punch on the first or second actions, OR you are Tormented, OR you can't hit with Play Rough) and you can hit her with Charge Beam. Use *Iron Defense* if she's completely unhittable or detecting, but don't try using it if you're Taunted. Sweep Charge Beam if there are clones, even if the conditions for Play Rough or Swords Dance are fulfilled, and if she made a substitute last action, you used Play Rough and hit with it, it's still standing, and she's hittable with Charge Beam, I'd like you to try a Charge Beam instead of Play Rough.

On the last action, just *Play Rough* again if 1) you can use it, 2) you haven't hit with it twice, and 3) you've not been Tormented out of using it. *Ice Beam* instead if 1) you can use and hit with Ice Beam and 2) you can't hit with or use Play Rough, including Detect, or there are clones; sweep it in the latter case. If she's completely unhittable and you can use it, let's go for another *Iron Defense*. Good luck, Zipper!

*Play Rough / Protect / Rain Dance ~ Play Rough / Charge Beam / Iron Defense ~ Play Rough / Ice Beam / Iron Defense*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, if Zipper's going to be waiting for us to move, we can't use the ol' "wait and use Endeavor, then attack on the next action" strategy. But there are other ways to take advantage of the situation...

On your first action, Libertad, use *Detect*. Once Zipper sees you doing that, she should start with her Rain Dance. Once she's finished dancing, give her a big round of applause with *Encore*. On your last action, finish strong with a *Superpower*.

*Detect ~ Encore ~ Superpower*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 13, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Keldeo* (xxO)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 34%
*Total*: 96
*Nasteries*: 3 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Cawing mockingly at her opponent. _+3 Attack_.

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 25%
*Energy*: 75%
*Total*: 115
*Nasteries*: 2 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Still kind of mad. _-1 Attack, -1 Defense_.

------------------------------​
The field is oddly silent. There is a noticeable absence of bawking. Libertad plants her feet into the ground, putting on her most obvious defensive stance, and Zipper pauses. Her opponent... is afraid of her? Grinning to herself, she begins to step left, right, forward in a clearly carefully-choreographed dance. Twirling on the spot, she turns her jaws to the skies and mimics a Slowpoke's widest yawn in her call for rain. Clouds drift in to cover the sun and a light shower of Soda Pop begins to fall, drops landing on the ground with a calming _pitter patter_. Zipper takes a deep breath, her anger fading away in the lull of the battle.

The Mawile is torn from her reverie by the sound of hesitant clapping. She turns in surprise to see Libertad applauding her, in a much more subdued manner than last time. Zipper blushes a little, for she's always been a bit self-conscious of her dance skills. Could Libertad actually be... sincere? Perhaps Zipper could consider settling this rivalry... Her dance grows a bit more lively as she begins jumping about playfully, while, unbeknownst to her, a scowl crosses Libertad's face as she grumbles under her breath about the sticky Soda Pop clinging to her feathers.

"BAWK!" screams Libertad, leaping in with wings outstreched. Violently she knocks Zipper onto her side and begins pummeling her with all the strength she can possibly muster, an angry red aura surrounding her body as she calls on all her remaining power. Zipper screams in pain as the Hawlucha assaults her mercilessly, desperately shielding her face with her tiny arms. That... that foul, offensive _creature_! She should have known it was all a trick! No offensively offensive creature like that offensive creature over there could possibly be worthy of her friendship! Surrounding her body in pink Fairy-type energy, Zipper swings her jaws around to catch Libertad's arm in them mid-blow. With a furious scream she turns and flings the Hawlucha across the street, straight into the rubble of the destroyed gym, Pokémon Center, and random building. Libertad caws weakly, stars spinning in her vision, as the bout finally draws to a close.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (xxX)

*Zipper*  @ Expert Belt
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 22%
*Total*: 60
*Nasteries*: 1 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Absolutely furious and out for blood. _+1 Attack_.
*Used*: Rain Dance ~ Rain Dance ~ Play Rough

*Vipera Magnifica* (ooO)

*Libertad*  @ Flying Gem
*Ability*: Unburden
*Health*: 2%
*Energy*: 63%
*Total*: 90
*Nasteries*: 4 (Daredevil's Advocate) / 0 (Own Worst Frenemy)
*Status*: Barely able to stand. _-2 Attack, -2 Defense_.
*Used*: Detect ~ Encore ~ Superpower

*Arena Status*

 Nacrene City has been utterly destroyed. Broken lampposts and splintered tree trunks litter the streets of cracked stone. Citizens have fled to the Pokémon Centre, and major damage has been done to the other buildings that are still standing. The indentation of a fucking whale marks the buildings that are still standing on the streetside, clearly indicating her former presence.
 The remains of the Gym, the Pokémon Center, and a random warehouse are piled into a misshapen heap on the side of the road.
 Soda Pop residue coats the streets and fields.

*Damage and Energy*


 Zipper's Health: 47% - 14% (Superpower) = 33%
 Zipper's Energy: 34% - 4% (Rain Dance) - 4% (Rain Dance) - 4% (Play Rough) = 22%
 Libertad's Health: 25% - 23% (Play Rough) = 2%
 Libertad's Energy: 75% - 2% (Detect) - 4% (Encore) - 6% (Superpower) = 63%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Libertad (236) > Zipper (50).
 Zipper was already quite wary of Libertad from all the earlier Taunting, so when Libertad Encored her and then proceeded to hit her with one of her strongest moves, she broke out of the Encore early.
 And there we go! Vipera Magnifica takes all three bouts, so I don't have to bother doing simple arithmetic to calculate the winner, thankfully. He gets $24, Keldeo gets $12, and I get $15. Kamohoalii, Super Smile Tommy, a fucking whale, and Libertad get 2 exp each, while Zipper and Luke Atmey get 1 exp. I guess nobody actually gets to evolve from this battle, so just enjoy your exp, I guess!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2015)

Great game, Keldeo! You were a formidable adversary as always. And Eifie, the reffings in this battle were some of the most memorable I've ever read. Between the smilies in the first bout and the total destruction of Nacrene City in the second, I don't think I'll ever forget this battle.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, that was great, VM! And thank you, Eifie, for the amazing reffings! I really enjoyed every round. (´∀`)


----------

